# 200 Amp Service Entrance Cable



## JackNorCal (Aug 22, 2019)

Upgrading old 200 amp service panel, like for like.  Unsure of cables to run from weatherhead, through a 2 inch conduit mast, down to service panel. It seems that 4/0 is required for 200 amps.  However, local supplier says Sweetbriar URD 4/0 4/0 2/0 is used.  I'd rather play it safe and install 3 4/0 cables.

I found a couple of 4/0 cables but am unsure of the differences and want to confirm they meet code. I think the only difference between the RHW–2  and XHHW-2 is insulation thickness.  


What would you install?  Both are Alcan cables and the price is almost the same.

*4/0 AWG, USE-2/RHH/RHW-2, Compact Stranded Aluminum, Black. AA-8030 AL Series XLPE 600V. *

or 

*4/0 AWG, XHHW-2, Compact Stranded Aluminum, 600V, Black*


Spec sheets for both:

*https://rexel-cdn.com/Products/Multiple/4AXHHWAX1000.pdf?i=0C7D3A00-35E6-4589-BF14-E1B237925239*


----------



## JackNorCal (Aug 22, 2019)

Update: 

Called supplier and they only have the *4/0 AWG, XHHW-2, Compact Stranded Aluminum, 600V, Black *in stock*. *Will this meet code for 200 amp service entrance cable from weatherhead, through 2inch conduit, to panel?

Also, PoCo and County already gave approval for upgrade and disconnect.

btw - I did not see how to edit the original first post.


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2019)

Welcome


I am not an electrician

So not using the entrance wires already there?


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2019)

Description:USE-2/RHH/RHW–2 is a compact stranded conductor. Mylar tape may be placed between the XLPE insulation and the conductor strands. Applicationrimarily used as Type USE-2* direct-buried underground* service entrance, 

XHHW-2---- looks like 3-0 is only rated for 175 amp?


----------



## JackNorCal (Aug 22, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> I am not an electrician
> ...




The service entrance/mast needs to be raised. The service Drop from PoCo clears the garage roof by only ~12 inches. They are not  requiring but prefer I raise it.  I also want to raise it because when I clean the rain gutter the cable is very close to me.   Raising it ~18+ inches will still not meet current code but they make exceptions/Grandfathering for old installs.

Also, the original cables are 50 years old. Im guessing the insulation does not look good.





cda said:


> Description:USE-2/RHH/RHW–2 is a compact stranded conductor. Mylar tape may be placed between the XLPE insulation and the conductor strands. Applicationrimarily used as Type USE-2* direct-buried underground* service entrance,
> 
> XHHW-2---- looks like 3-0 is only rated for 175 amp?



Not sure where you got the USE-2.

This is what I see posted, *4/0 AWG, XHHW-2, Compact Stranded Aluminum, 600V, Black*. Maybe I made a mistake somewhere...

I read the spec sheet, 4/0 is rated 205 amps at 90c.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 23, 2019)

Residential services often have the neutral a couple sizes smaller.  This is because most of the heavy loads (electric heat, A/C, range, etc.) are 240 volt, and the neutral only carries 120V loads, which are much smaller.


----------

